# You'll eventually need a bicycle repair / work stand.



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm still a newbie by every meaning of the word when it comes to mountain biking. I've logged about 120 miles on my new Cannondale SL4 since i purchased it about two months ago.

In this period of owning my bike I've already noticed the cable stretch for the gearing and wanted to tinker with a few things on my bike. I don't / didn't have a bike repair stand so I did some research online for a DIY repair stand and decided to go for it. I thought that I would show what Pages I based off of, and what my results / final cost were. As well as state the functionality of the stand itself, and it' stability etc. etc. I'm currently in the finishing stages of the stand, and will have pictures really soon.

Here are the designs I based my stand off of.

Jake Khuon's Casual Ponderings and Pontifications: Homemade Bicycle Repair Stand

This next one is also about the same

Build a Repair Stand: Bicycling DIY Tips | Bicycling Magazine

One thing I REALLY want to note on this second page. . . The $30 part is what caught my attention to begin with, thinking I could get a stand for the home on the CHEAP... It is not 30 bucks anymore. I think you will find it is closer to $80 for the materials. I could have gotten some of my materials for cheaper than I did, and Could have left some things out completely, however, I figured if I was going to build one, I'd do it right.

My materials included ( all prices are approx. to the best of my memory )

2'x2' Oak plywood 3/4" thick for the base ($11 )
60" x 1" black Iron pipe ( $19 )
18" x 3/4" Black iron nipple ( $7 ) 
Polyurethane ( $10 )
1" flange ( $3 )
1" x 3/4" 90 degree Elbow ( $2 )
3/4" pony clamp ( $14 )
Assorted nuts / bolts / washers ( $8 )
Labor ( $0 - I say that because I enjoy doing things like this )

( Material totals approx $74 )

Other things I used that I had "laying around"
Lacquer thinner ( to remove the black "goo" off of the iron pipe )
Duplicolor gloss black paint ( I stripped the pipe of the smudgy black "goo" with the lacquer thinner, and painted them black )
Drill bits ( I had the spade bits, and drills I needed already to complete this task )

After all was said and done, I spent approx. $75-$80 at the hardware store and spent a rainy / cold weekend making / building the stand. Most of the time spend was spent actually finishing the wood base and stripping and repainting the pipe.

As of this moment I have another coat of poly drying on the base, should have it all assembled tomorrow with pictures to follow.

Anyone else attempt this stand here? I'd like to know your results with it. Pictures or it didn't happen. =)


----------



## kope007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Look forward to see how it turns out.
I was researching and about to do this when I found one on Clist for like $60. It folds up which is something I needed. However now I'm might be regretting it, because it clamps to the top bar which is also where the exposed gear cables are. Which I'm pretty sure would not be good for tuning gears. I need to mess with it some more though before I write it off to a bad purchase.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Imho, the best designed one is the vice wood block one on the diy thread.



Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

yes, I need one...


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Post some pics!


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

Coming at you!


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

Initial take - The stand works pretty well, the bottom board does have a little flex in it, which makes the stand / bike have a little wobble when pedaling the bike by hand looking at the gears. On a side note though, it isn't any more wobble than any "real" bike stand that i have seen. The only way to cut the wobble out almost completely would be to have the bike clamped in a location where it was perfectly balanced. I was able to get the bike up easily by myself, and get it clamped with the other hand. It did not take much pressure at all from the clamp to get a firm grab on the seat post. I was able to pedal the bike by hand, and adjust my gearing cables without any fear of the stand tipping over. Overall, it was a nice solid project, and I feel it will do what I need it to do for me. But in the long run I think if you really plan on biking, and doing so often, a nice collapsible stand would be the way to go. That way you could take it with you to where ever your biking adventure takes you. But as far as a home use, this stand is going to be a "stay in the corner of my garage until I need it stand." It doesn't take up much room at all without the bike on it, and does its job. So if that is what your looking for two thumbs up. It also can give you something to do with your friends over a weekend. That part was fun too. I'll try to update on this stand if anything fails / breaks to give you more input on the longevity of the stand.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks very nice and clean. Only thing is if you wash your bike while on the stand then the wooden base may be less than ideal.


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

Ehhhh...lots of poly will help protect the wood. And of course if it rots after a year or two, the wood would be easy enough to replace.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

borabora said:


> Looks very nice and clean. Only thing is if you wash your bike while on the stand then the wooden base may be less than ideal.


There is LOTS of poly urethane on the board. Should keep it up for quite awhile I think... I thought about that before hand and wondered about using a deck sealer to coat it in. But I figured poly would be good enough.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks simple enough...can you flip the bike over?


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I thought about making a stand, but I decided to get one form Pricepoint on sale for $100. It folds and is adjustable so works better than most and stand I could make at reasonable price. So far so good.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> Looks simple enough...can you flip the bike over?


I have not tried. However I can position the pony clamp however I want. So I may be able to.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

I ended up liquid nailling another ply board on the bottom of that one, and that fixed the from lean because of board flex issue, if anyone else plans on this build, try a more solid base.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks good. You have me rethinking my hook in the ceiling 

If you use outdoor plywood I don't think occasional wetting will ever cause it to rot. Even with regular plywood, you'll be OK for years. Water doesn't really hurt wood. It is being constantly wet that causes mold, algae, and bacteria to grow and feed on the wood that you want to avoid.

For rigidity, I would add a frame under the plywood made out of 2x4s.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

There's some pretty nice stands on ebay for around 50 or 60 bucks shipped...some people might get put off thinking they're too cheap to be any good, but a coupla of them are good.Look for the ones the seller says they sold a ton of them...you got ebay protection and I'd say those amounts they show are pretty true.Ebay wouldn't let them sell 'em if people were complaining all the time.In my opinion, at 50 or 60 bucks shipped,why go through the trouble of building one...unless you just wanna do it.check em out sometime.Maybe they're not as good as park or Feedback stands, but they're ;retty much OK.

This one might work for ya.
Rad Cycle Products Pro Bicycle Bike Adjustable Repair Stand | eBay

Some other sellers might have this stand cheaper.Two people I know are satisfied with this one.
Only drawback is you gotta support the bike while you're clamping it up.They were like 50 bucks shipped a while back.Search around for one if this price is too much.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

zarr said:


> There's some pretty nice stands on ebay for around 50 or 60 bucks shipped...some people might get put off thinking they're too cheap to be any good, but a coupla of them are good.Look for the ones the seller says they sold a ton of them...you got ebay protection and I'd say those amounts they show are pretty true.Ebay wouldn't let them sell 'em if people were complaining all the time.In my opinion, at 50 or 60 bucks shipped,why go through the trouble of building one...unless you just wanna do it.check em out sometime.Maybe they're not as good as park or Feedback stands, but they're ;retty much OK.
> 
> This one might work for ya.
> Rad Cycle Products Pro Bicycle Bike Adjustable Repair Stand | eBay
> ...


Here ya go.
Amazon.com: RAD Cycle Products Pro Bicycle Adjustable Repair Stand: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just loop 2 camlock tie down straps around rafters in my garage and hang my bike from them. 
No the swinging doesn't bother me.

That is a nice home built stand. I'm lazy....if it takes me more than 5 minutes, I'd just buy a stand.


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

Haligan78 said:


> I just loop 2 camlock tie down straps around rafters in my garage and hang my bike from them.
> No the swinging doesn't bother me.
> 
> That is a nice home built stand. I'm lazy....if it takes me more than 5 minutes, I'd just buy a stand.


I haven't done it, but had already planned on doing this until I get a stand.

Honestly, I can't see building your own stand when cheap end stands can be had for roughly the same cost as materials.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been using a trainer that I'm borrowing since I don't have a bike stand. Here is a really crappy picture:









A bike stand would be a lot better though 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

I made one up of stuff I've been saving that was considered scrap steel. I started with 1 folding table leg (the big tables that have 2 folding legs) 
I saved a horizontal bar from a patio adult swing one of those stand alone units made from tube steel, I cut off the 2 tubular ends and the horizontal cross bars, started it with a gas axe, but it was too smokey a sawzall was faster. 
 Made couple of adapters and boxed in and welded the fittings to a plate that was welded to the end for the base. I had to cut the top bar off and refit it with the rotating collar on it. The hanger extension just a 12" piece of 3/4 blk pipe. 

folded up.

wood block clamp


Probably took me 3 hours to make this, didnt cost a thing since I reused most of the stuff I stripped from something else, my scrap pile has lots of stuff in it including walmart bike frames. The stand only weights a few pounds, and has 2 bolts that need to be loosened to fold up the bottom & top, I cut the horizontal bar in a patterned half and boxed in the top part. Used a nut and wrench for a stop, it looks kinda crude but I'm pretty it break except the wood blocks. I like using the harbor freight wrenches for projects, grind the chrome off, bevel and weld.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

I like that design as well slick. is it sturdy?


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

zarr said:


> Here ya go.
> Amazon.com: RAD Cycle Products Pro Bicycle Adjustable Repair Stand: Sports & Outdoors


I read that these stands break where the clamp meets the base. Lots of bad reviews on that particular stand.


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

J Hartman said:


> I read that these stands break where the clamp meets the base. Lots of bad reviews on that particular stand.


Try the spin doctor for a few bucks more.


----------



## RollingBuffalo (May 5, 2018)

J Hartman said:


>


How did you attach those two wood boards to the pipe clamps ? And, how did you hollow out the wood boards ?


----------



## roadkill401 (Mar 14, 2017)

being a woodworker. The two pieces of wood are screwed on. The Pony bar clamps come with a set of pre-drilled holes on the clamping face. Now any of the clone import pipe clamps don't do that. If you have a good drill press, you can dril the holes yourself, but if not then I would suggest you take a piece of sandpaper to remove the paint from the clamping face, and use some two part epoxy to glue the pieces of wood on. Make sure you don't squeeze out all the epoxy when gluing it or it will fail.

As for thehollow on the board.. it's not round but a V cut into the face of the board.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool.

An update for me: I didn't realize I was suffering until I bought a bike stand.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

I made the same stand as J Hartman but used a pallet I had laying around as the base. Just screwed a 3/4" piece of plywood to the pallet and it's quite sturdy. Very easy too... The clamp was very inexpensive at Harbor Freight and the pipe and fittings are cheap at Home Depot. Had the pallet, plywood and 2x4 just lying around. Hardest part was determining what height I wanted.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Haligan78 said:


> I just loop 2 camlock tie down straps around rafters in my garage and hang my bike from them.
> No the swinging doesn't bother me.
> 
> That is a nice home built stand. I'm lazy....if it takes me more than 5 minutes, I'd just buy a stand.


Something like this. For years I just used a
Couple of lengths of para cord attached to the rafters


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

It's cool that you built your own stand but for the material cost you can have something a lot more practical and adjustable.

I bought this one for $53 shipped on Amazon and it's held up to my 27.5+ FS bike just fine.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

rm25x said:


> It's cool that you built your own stand but for the material cost you can have something a lot more practical and adjustable.
> 
> I bought this one for $53 shipped on Amazon and it's held up to my 27.5+ FS bike just fine.
> 
> View attachment 1201705


That looks similar to the Bikemate stand I picked up from Aldi. It's actually a decent stand.


----------

